# TOOO HOTTT!! Help please!!!



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

So I get done putting on my snorkel and take my 13' XMR for a ride just to have it immediately overheat!!!! The fan seems to try to kick on but it shuts off as soon as it starts to spin. And most the time it just stays off.. Please, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe pinched a fan wire? If you unplug your coolant temp sensor and start your bike after a few seconds of running the fan should turn on. (This sensor is located on my left side on the top of the head...i can unplug mine without even pulling the side panel off. Not sure if yours is the same. I would try that first just to verify that the fan works. If it doesnt then start looking for pinched/broken wires, loose connectors, etc.


----------

